# lftp mit ftps funktioniert nicht richtig

## pieter_parker

von meinem computer will ich ueber das programm lftp auf einen ftp server gehen der ssl kann

von einem windows computer mit dem programm flashfxp funktioniert es auch problemlos

ich bin schon seit tagen am probieren mit lftp, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht

```
equery u lftp

[ Found these USE variables for net-ftp/lftp-4.0.5 ]

 U I

 + + gnutls : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls (TLS 1.0 and SSL 3.0 support)

 + + nls    : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - socks5 : Adds support for the socks5 proxy

 + + ssl    : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections
```

```
dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n
```

```
lftp ftps://user:pass@ftpserveradresse:21

lftp user@ftpserveradresse:~> ls

»ls« bei 0 [FEAT Verbindungsaufbau...]
```

das ist alles was ich im lftp sehe

ich habe das programm ssldump gestartet und dann im lftp "ls" eingeben, ich habe das hier dabei im ssldump beobachtet

```
New TCP connection #42: computer2(40994) <-> ftpserveradresse(21)

42 1  0.0396 (0.0396)  C>S  Handshake                                       

      ClientHello                                                           

        Version 3.2                                                         

        cipher suites                                                       

        Unknown value 0x33                                                  

        Unknown value 0x45                                                  

        Unknown value 0x39                                                  

        Unknown value 0x88                                                  

        TLS_DHE_RSA_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA                                   

        Unknown value 0x32                                                  

        Unknown value 0x44                                                  

        Unknown value 0x38                                                  

        Unknown value 0x87                                                  

        TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA                                   

        TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_RC4_128_SHA                                        

        Unknown value 0x2f                                                  

        Unknown value 0x41                                                  

        Unknown value 0x35                                                  

        Unknown value 0x84                                                  

        TLS_RSA_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA                                       

        TLS_RSA_WITH_RC4_128_SHA                                            

        TLS_RSA_WITH_RC4_128_MD5                                            

        compression methods                                                 

                  NULL                                                      

Unknown SSL content type 50                                                 

42 2  0.0939 (0.0543)  S>CShort record                                      

Unknown SSL content type 53 
```

weiterhin habe ich mit openssl versucht zuschauen was es sagt wenn ich mich zu ftpserveradresse hinverbinde

```
openssl s_client -showcerts -connect ftpserveradresse:21

CONNECTED(00000003)                                                      

28219:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_clnt.c:604:
```

der betreiber von ftpserveradresse hat mir auch schon ein .crt file zugesendet, das habe ich im lftp angegeben mit

```
set ssl:cert-file /pfad/ftpserveradresse.crt
```

optionen wie

```
set ftp:ssl-force true

set ftp:ssl-protect-data true

set ftps:initial-prot

set ftps:initial-prot C (S oder E oder P)
```

habe ich ebenfalls durchprobiert, ich komme nicht weiter

im windows mit flashfxp sehe ich beim verbinden eine meldung wo flashfxp fragt ob ich das zerifikat annehmen moechte, lftp fragt mich soetwas garnicht

was muss ich tun damit ich mich mit lftp auf den ftp per ssl verbinden kann ?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

zuerst mal  *pieter_parker wrote:*   

>  + + gnutls : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls (TLS 1.0 and SSL 3.0 support)

  sagt mir, daß lftp net-libs/gnutls verwendet und nicht dev-libs/openssl. 

Ansonsten warst du schon auf der richtigen Fährte mit den set Optionen, nur hast du dir aus der manpage offenbar nicht die richtige rausgesucht, welche folgende wäre: 

```
set ftp:ssl-allow true
```

Leider merkt sich lftp diese Option nicht über einen Neustart der Software hinweg, also wäre es recht sinnvoll, das in die ${HOME}/.lftp/rc einzutragen.

----------

